# Ever used this type of "C" Clamp?



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 29, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 29, 2017)

There was a thread started on this a month or so ago.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jan 30, 2017)

Ha.  We sometimes refer to mic's as "precision c-clamps" but never seen one actually used that way.   Ya its staged for the photo but still pretty funny.


----------



## Wireaddict (Jan 30, 2017)

At least we assume it was staged...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 30, 2017)

Staged or not, it's not even close to funny.  Yuck.

 "Billy G"


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 30, 2017)

If that had been my Starrett, someone would have some broke fingers and knots on their head.


----------



## willthedancer (Jan 30, 2017)

Ugh. Tears.


----------



## David S (Jan 30, 2017)

Makes me cry too.  Not funny.

David


----------



## kwoodhands (Feb 2, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## tertiaryjim (Feb 2, 2017)

A small shop owner once told me of a time several of his micrometers were missing on Monday. 
He realized that his wife had helped him clean up the shop on the previous Friday.
So, he checked the racks where the C-clamps were stored and found the Mic's.


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 3, 2017)

Is the dial to tell you how much pressure you are applying?


----------



## cadsculptor (Feb 4, 2017)

That's how I get mine to zero out properly...


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 4, 2017)

With those fine threads sure can tighten with it. That's a women's clamp .


----------



## ewkearns (Feb 4, 2017)

When I was in high school I actually saw the equivalent of this done..... and it was *not *in a kinder/gentler day, either.  The Machine Shop instructor grabbed the hapless perp by his shirt collar and the seat of the pants and sailed him off of the loading dock. Never saw the kid, again....


----------



## Mark Stonich (Feb 4, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 4, 2017)

She's a keeper for sure. 
The wife I mean.
Nice "C" clamp.


----------



## Ben Nevis (Feb 5, 2017)

A "C"  clamp? And here I thought those things were adjustable wrenches.....


----------



## talvare (Feb 5, 2017)

When I was about 10 years old, while building one of my model airplanes, I had a need to clamp some freshly glued parts together.  Went out into the garage and scrounged around in my Dad's tool boxes until I found some of those really nice " C-clamps". When my Dad discovered what I was doing a few hours later, I learned a lesson that has stuck with me for the past 60 years !

Ted


----------



## Desolus (Jul 14, 2017)

ewkearns said:


> When I was in high school I actually saw the equivalent of this done..... and it was *not *in a kinder/gentler day, either.  The Machine Shop instructor grabbed the hapless perp by his shirt collar and the seat of the pants and sailed him off of the loading dock. Never saw the kid, again....



Talk about problems resolution...


----------

